# 2012 out of state successful hunts



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

If you went out of state and had success tagging a game animal post it here. 
here is a buck from my Indy novemeber bow hunt. I got him on the 4 th day. I had to set up on him 3 different times with my climber and finaly sealed the deal.


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

Shot a doe in western Illinois 2 nd week of october.....
5 days great weather saw only a 4 point. 15 antlerless and what I shot was the only one in range.
7 people saw a total of 7 different bucks over 5 days
Supposedly somebody shot a nice one on the friday night after we left due to lack of deer but never found it
Great deer you got there.....I am for sure jealous!


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

I shot this one in the first hour of opening morning of gun season on my farm in Kansas last week. Very pleased with this guy! My biggest whitetail to date! I also have trail cam pics of this buck and he might be the buck I passed on opening morning last year.

Chris


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Got this buck in KY during the rifle season. Didnt notice his beam was broke off on the other side,above his brow tine. He was one of 8 diffrent bucks I seen that day.


----------



## ohio bound (May 15, 2011)

i shot a 122in 10pt with my bow on nov.8 in southern ohio, had a lot of grond srinkage, 1st ohio buc on my land


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

SPITFIRE said:


> Got this buck in KY during the rifle season. Didnt notice his beam was broke off on the other side,above his brow tine. He was one of 8 diffrent bucks I seen that day.


 Thats a nice big bodied deer spit. You hunting all big woods or is there ag land around you? Thats a bummer his beam broke off. nice job on the buck though.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Here are 2 deer I got out of state this year. .Both archery kills. Loooong stories short, hunted Missouri and Kansas, MO seen probably 15 bucks, passed 6 over 130 in 7 days. Kansas only hunted 2 days, took one on the 3rd morning and seen 17-19 bucks, only 1 under 130. 

The first pictures are the buck I shot in MO, he was stolen by the neighbors. 3rd time in 5 years there has been a deer stealing issue with these same neighbors. They have been busted for it once. Last few pics are the buck I shot in KS. Hes a main frame 10 with 3 kickers, a few busted tines but a tape on him puts him right around mid 140's, with his tines intact , 150 and change.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

brushbuster said:


> Thats a nice big bodied deer spit. You hunting all big woods or is there ag land around you? Thats a bummer his beam broke off. nice job on the buck though.


 I hunted both but killed him on land that did have harvested crops near by. I did see a mega buck chasing a doe on the big woods land I hunted though,I think some of those deer die of old age for the fact its tough to get to them.


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

Went to Wyoming in Sept and shot this with my bow. Rough scored it to 140 P&Y.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Our group went 5 for 5 in NE with one mulie and 4 whitetails ranging from 125 to 164. I hunted a 155 - 160" 10 pt wt all week. Saw him twice and couldn't get a clear shot either time. Saw 8 mature bucks during the week and settled for a 3 1/2 yo busted 8 point, 196# on last day.


----------



## jdukie1085 (Nov 16, 2012)

I moved to Gillette,Wyoming for work and for hunting. I planned my move so that i could be here a year before next season so i could get residency. I shot a Pope&Young antelope during bow and took another one during rifle. I then took my mule deer a week after gun opener.


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

S.Ohio nov 15 watched him go down,was second trip down had A great week in the beginning of Nov just coulden't connect.


----------



## lkn2fish (Mar 24, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> If you went out of state and had success tagging a game animal post it here.
> here is a buck from my Indy novemeber bow hunt. I got him on the 4 th day. I had to set up on him 3 different times with my climber and finaly sealed the deal.


The last 2 seasons I have gone north (Canada) to get away from the JOKE that is deer hunting in the state of Michigan and have loved every minute of it. This year my wife connected with a huge buck. 
I passed on SEVERAL bucks and decided based on wifes success I would eat a tag sandwich this year. Year before last we both connected with 2 GREAT deer. 


lkn2fish


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW! Beautiful bucks posted in this thread. Keep em coming. 
Whewy fish, I gotta go to canada. 
I like to see the antleope and mulies also. Again anything you bagged can be posted here even if you already posted your success in another thread. Lots of us are very interested in how you do elsewhere... gives us something to think about and plan for in this up and coming winter.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

bucko12pt said:


> Our group went 5 for 5 in NE with one mulie and 4 whitetails ranging from 125 to 164. I hunted a 155 - 160" 10 pt wt all week. Saw him twice and couldn't get a clear shot either time. Saw 8 mature bucks during the week and settled for a 3 1/2 yo busted 8 point, 196# on last day.


 Pics Bucko Pics:lol:


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is the 5x4 Muley I shot on Election Day this year. 










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tobusyhavinfun (Sep 7, 2006)

2012 Has been a great year for me...

My 65" Alaskan Bull on a DIY float hunt and a 161-1/8 Ohio Buck


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

2012 Wyoming public land. Tough year. This was the biggest I saw out there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

My ohio 6 point. No brow tines. Passed a lot of bucks down there this year and needed some meat in the freezer. I also hunted Missouri this year and saw some beautiful bucks, passed on a few smaller ones, a giant half rack and everything else stayed just out of bow range, moved through just a little too quick, stayed in a little to much brush, or came in range just after dark. But a lot of great heart pumping action for sure.








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I was just thinking Man, I wish I could contribute to this cool thread...then I remembered my Ohio buck from last year was actually killed in January!








Is this cheating?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Wyoming Antelope from late September...


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Got this Nebraska Muley on Nov 11th. Hunting with an outfitter on Private land. He is 153" and was the first shooter I saw during season. We saw one a little bigger when we were checking our guns on Friday evening before the opener. I think he must have runnoft!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Didn't get a monster whitetail in Michigan but did manage to get this in Montana 20 or 30 miles north of Yellowstone NP. Best hunt I was ever on. FM


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

All makin me jealous..... I had 2 hunts out west this yr. Nodak Cancelled season due to low deer #'s in the area i was planning and then Colorado we didnt draw tags as a group in a %75 draw area so had nothing.

Did go to AK fishing and Nodak Duck hunting though.....


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

My 2011 Iowa buck,my 2012 Iowa and my dads 2012 Ohio buck

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

My 2012 whitetail from Ontario


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Me and my dads Iowa 2012 Turkey's 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

A couple from our group's DYI NW Ontario hunt.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

My OH State land Buck. Shot on Opening Day of Bow Season.









My brother Brandon's OH State land Buck. Shot the morning of Nov 10th.









My other Brother's OH State Land Buck. Shot the evening of Nov 10th.

This was our first year hunting in OH. We scouted 1 weekend in Sept, then hung stands. Next yr we have ideas for some new areas that we found. We have a group of 6 of us that have a camper down there behind a relatives barn. We have killed 4 bucks out of the 6 of us, I just don't have a picture of the other one but it was killed during shotgun. Also there was never a time when all 6 of us were there at one time. The max was 4 and we are all buddies and hunt the same and play the wind. Every stand we hang is owned by all 6 of us.


----------



## flyguy (Sep 18, 2002)

This was my buck from Ontario this year. I scored him at 145. I posted it in another thread but worth another look. Great thread here. Some awesome animals being taken. Guess the grass really is greener.


----------



## holzy (Sep 21, 2001)

Brother's 2012 Missouri archery buck. 161.5" shot the first night on a decoy. Dad and I couldn't close the deal on several great bucks we saw, just couldn't get them close enough. This is our third year on this property and we've killed a nice buck every year (this being our biggest).


----------

